# Soft99 Fusso on alloys



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi

As above really.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

should work fine.SJ.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've several coats on mine and so far it appears to work really well, and easily on a par with any of the dedicated wheel sealants in my opinion of course. Now I'm not sure about durability, and I'd be interetested to see the results of any comparison between fusso and fk1000p.
Cooks


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Go for it,works well


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oddly enough Andy, after applying AF Tough Coat to the car today I opted to coat the wheels in Soft Fusso Light.

Only 1 coat mind, I'll see how they fair in the coming weeks.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Oddly enough Andy, after applying AF Tough Coat to the car today I opted to coat the wheels in Soft Fusso Light.
> 
> Only 1 coat mind, I'll see how they fair in the coming weeks.


Cheers mate, just sold my FK1000P and can only see myself using Fusso once a year so will use it on the alloys as well.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Cheers mate, just sold my FK1000P and can only see myself using Fusso once a year so will use it on the alloys as well.


I know mate, I bought it in the Group Buy and it's just sat there so I thought I'd give it a go on the wheels. A little goes a long way, I only had 2 swipes on a foam applicator to do all 4 wheels, probably could've got away with 1 swipe.


----------

